
NYTimes and others cite a gender-blind hiring study that doesnt exist - anon12345690
https://twitter.com/KelseyTuoc/status/1097361742647123968
======
geebee
Do you have a link to the nytimes article? Can’t find it in the twitter thread
though it is mentioned there.

------
sfopdxnonstop
I'm a white man in the industry. My understanding was that blinding resulted
in less diverse hiring, so blinding was abandoned.

I work with some women. But more men. AFAIK my company actively recruits
women.

------
DerekL
*doesn't

